# My Winter Detail



## Kalpz (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Guys,

We only recently purchased this TT I thought I'd give it a good clean over and get it ready for the winter ahead.

Materials Used:
Cotten Mitt
Micro Fiber Mitt
Woolen Mitt
Miro Fiber Cloths 
Cherry Snow Foam
Virosol Citrus Clearner
Iron X Wheel Cleaner
Poor Boys White Diamond Wax
EX- P Sealant
DODO Juice Basics of Bling Clay Bar
DODO Juice Bascis of Bling Lube
Poor Boys Wheels Sealant
Warm Water bucket with 2 Caps of Johnsons Baby Bath. 
Clean Bucket of Water

Steps
1. Wash car to get loose dirt off. 
2. Snow Foam Car and leave for 6 minuets 
3. Apply Virosol to wheels 
4. Jet wash car again
5. Wash car with Micro Fiber Mitt & Wheels with Cotten Mitt. 
6. Apply Iron X to Wheels leave for a few mins before cleaning with a Cotten Mitt. 
7. Rinse car with Jet Wash
8. Start Clay Bar process using lube 
9. Wash Car Again Using Woolen Mitt
10. Rince Car Again
11. Dry Car Well
12. Apply Wax and then wait a few minutes then Buff of Wax
14. Apply Sealant and then leave for 30 minutes before buffing off. 
15 Apply second coat of sealant and leave for 60 minutes before buffing off. 
16. Apply Wheel Sealant and wait around 10-15 mins before buffing off.

The End.

Let me know what you guys think...


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice job Kalpz,

looking good, that should help with the Winter being suggested :!:

Peter


----------



## Wildman (May 23, 2005)

You waxed before applying the sealant ??????? :? supprised the sealant doesn't just get removed with the wax. eventually leaving the car unprotected. Just my view


----------



## Kalpz (Jul 18, 2006)

Wildman said:


> You waxed before applying the sealant ??????? :? supprised the sealant doesn't just get removed with the wax. eventually leaving the car unprotected. Just my view


Hi WIldman,

I was just following instructions [smiley=book2.gif] : ''Then apply Poorboy's World White Diamond Show Glaze to improve gloss. Finally, top the paint with Poorboys World EX-P Sealant ''

This is on their website and also on the sealant bottle that it goes on well to protect the wax.

End result, I am left with a smooth finish which after rain today is still clear and water seems to be just sliding off...


----------



## Wildman (May 23, 2005)

I am not doubting what you say just found it very strange...I have always been told wash, (clay if required), polish (may need various poliches course to fine), sealant then wax. then inbetween wash / detail.. We live and learn.


----------



## Wildman (May 23, 2005)

Ahhh just read, Poorboys World EX-P Sealant is a synthetic wax.....makes sense now.

Also see attached


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Kalpz (Jul 18, 2006)

TTchan said:


> Looks good


Thank you chan... i've also added a Milltek Non-Res system today!


----------



## joules (Sep 4, 2012)

looking good mate


----------



## Kalpz (Jul 18, 2006)

joules said:


> looking good mate


Thanks Joules


----------

